# Leather Holsters?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a good quality, open carry, leather holster for an N frame revolver. Does anyone know a local dealer (Wasatch Front) who carries such things?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I'm looking for a good quality, open carry, leather holster for an N frame revolver. Does anyone know a local dealer (Wasatch Front) who carries such things?


Finn....what are you after ? Bianchi? Kirkpatrick? Galco? Triple K ?....Impact should have one or two of what you're after, or even Dougs. I've also heard Skaggs sells this stuff..
http://www.skaggsfire.com/about.html

I know it says uniforms, but I've been told they have a lot of L E stuff...


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know the Gift House carries a few nice leather bianchi holsters, but if your coming from sandy I would try sportsmans first. or even online.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've tried the obvious places - Sportsman's, Cabela's, Gallenson's, Doug's. They've got lots of holsters for ACP and concealed carry, but not for large revolvers unless it's got a long barrel. My gun has a 2.5" barrel, but even a 4" holster would be okay.

I've got a Galco for my .45 and I won't buy another one. The retainer snap wore out in no time and the leather stretched.

Kirkpatrick makes some good looking holsters, but for a pretty penny. So I'm reluctant to just buy one online based just on a picture.

I'm starting to think maybe I shouldn't be so lazy...just make one, eh? Can't be that tough?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have bought most of mine off of the internet directly from the maker and haven't had any issues, but they are all well-know outfits. Most take a while to custom make you one with your finish and leather choice options though. While a bit more expensive perhaps, they sure are nice and should last a very long time. Personally, I would look at: 
Kramer Handgun leather http://www.kramerleather.com/,
Milt Sparks http://www.miltsparks.com/, 
El Paso Saddlery http://www.epsaddlery.com/,
DeSantis http://www.desantisholster.com/
all of which have very well-thought-of lines of holsters among the gun press - if you want a top-drawer outfit like it sounds like you do.

Of the local options - my son bought a Triple-K holster for his Ruger Single-Six that is a good holster. Sportsman's W carry the line, but not the model/length for his gun so we ordered direct from Triple-K, where it was made up to spec (including finish options). 
We wanted a thumb-break holster for a Single-Action for riding ATVs and other activities where a secured handgun is desired - which is hard to find because most SA holsters are traditional cowboy styles with poor retention - and Triple-K was about the only one I found offers that type (thumb-break) for SAs. http://www.triplek.com/Pages/ShowProduct.cfm?CatID=18&Tier=Catagories


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I appreciate it.

As it turns out, I bought online from Nevada Gun Leather. Nobody carries holsters for my .44 Mag in stock except for Triple-K, but they only carry a shoulder holster. So NGL is making it custom for me. I'm sure other companies would do the same, but NGL has the best price. Stamped, lined and wet pressed for under $100. I'm a happy camper...or will be come the end of August.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Custom ?? Under 100 bucks? Sounds pretty good Finn...


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Let us know how is it when you get it. Likely we can add Nevada Gun Leather to our list of good outfits.


----------

